# Archery Belt Buckles



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Gist silversmiths. They are online and do awesome work.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Gist and Montana Silversmiths do alot of high dollar trophy buckles, just realize that work like that is EXPENSIVE and takes a long time to get done.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks. I've heard that IBO spends around $180 a piece, but we aren't able to spend anywhere around that for ours....We are a nonprofit org that is a ministry for our church, but still want something nice. If anyone else has any ideas where I can get some nice ones for a good price, please let me know. And I'll definitely check these places too guys. Thanks a ton!


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

buckleart.com


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

The ones the ASA uses are from a company called DynaBuckle in Provo, UT. We used to give buckles for state years before ASA decided to and back then they were only about $13 each. again this was 7 or 8 years ago and we were ordering 20 or so buckles.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks a lot Brian. I'll check that place too. Anybody know how long it takes to get these made? I'm sure it isn't a quick process, but need them by October 1st. Should I be ordering pretty quick???


----------

